# Feliz cumple, Aceitunilla!



## krolaina

¿Cómo van las celebraciones, Inesilla? No te quejarás, eres la protagonista del "congrats"!

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!

Ayer no soplamos velitas, espero que lo puedas hacer hoy y que disfrutes a tope tu día.

Supongo que hoy estarás medio dormida y que tendrán hasta que darte la comida, bueeeeeno, yo te ayudo venga: una por papáááá...otra por mamááá...

JAPIBERDEI TU YU Y MUCHOS "REWINS"


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> No te quejarás, eres la protagonista del "congrats"!


Y que lo digas, la aceitunita se ha acomodado aquí la mar de a gusto, y hale, que si una tapa de aceitunas, que si una cañita, un detallito... 
 
*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Ah, bueno!!, ayer mismo me estaba preguntando por qué no te veía por los foros . ¡Es que estabas preparando el cumpleaños! 

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ACEITUNITA!!*,
 por muchos, muchos más.....rodeada de todos tus afectos 
(*entre otros los de WR* )

*¡¡UN ABRAZO TRANSOCEÁNICO Y TOCAYESCO !!*​


----------



## Fernita

_*Querida Aceitunita: espero que hayas pasado tu cumpleaños con alegría y festejando como corresponde.*_
_*Muchos cariños desde Buenos Aires y... QUE LOS CUMPLAS MUY FELIZ!*_
_**_


----------



## Dudu678

Yo discreto. Cuarta posición, suficiente para no recibir medalla pero aun así muy respetable.

Feliz cumpleaños, a ti y a Guido.

Un _regüín _muy fuerte.


----------



## anthodocheio

Inesita:


*¡CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ!*​ 

Un saludo desde el otro lado del Mediterráneo 
(aunque tú estás bastante por aquí cerca..)​ 


Cristina​


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> Y que lo digas, la aceitunita se ha acomodado aquí la mar de a gusto, y hale, que si una tapa de aceitunas, que si una cañita, un detallito...
> 
> *¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*


 
Ah pero cómo! no lo sabes? A eso de las 3 de la mañana la Olivilla y la Hormiguita cantaron el himno del barça. Así lo estuvimos celebrando, qué te parece?


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Ah pero cómo! no lo sabes? A eso de las 3 de la mañana la Olivilla y la Hormiguita cantaron el himno del barça. Así lo estuvimos celebrando, qué te parece?


No esperarás que me crea eso, mi apreciada krolaina. Tú me mimas tanto que me dices estas mentiras piadosas. ¿Hay pruebas documentales? ¿Material gráfico?  Guárdame un porcentaje del _blackmail_, por favor. 
(Esto no es lo que era, el Barça ganando de penalty injusto, el rival falla el suyo, uf, pobre Hormiguita, mi parte se la dais a él...)


----------



## Dudu678

No sé si hay pruebas o no, pero *yo me lo creería*.


----------



## Namarne

Dudu678 said:


> No sé si hay pruebas o no, pero *yo me lo creería*.


Jajaja, pobre Ant, PERO, ¿QUÉ TE DIERON ESTAS BRUJILLAS? 
¡No desesperes, aún no hay nada perdido, hombre!  
(Inés, como no vengas a poner un poco de orden en este hilo...)


----------



## irene.acler

*Feliz cumple, aceituna!!*

*Un saludito desde el frío de Trento *


----------



## Kibramoa

*¡FELIZ** CUMPLEAÑOS**!*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Tunilla (¿o más bien "tunante"?). Como ya te han regalado un montón de aceitunas, yo traigo la birra, que es lo mío (aunque sabéis que soy de otra marca, traigo esta en homenaje a las que me tomé en un tu cumple ).

Me temo que hoy no estoy muy inspirado, gasté toda mi inspiración en el otro hilo. 

Besotes.

Ant

Por cierto, que se me olvidaba, nuestro amigo Paquillo también te manda felicidades.




Namarne said:


> No esperarás que me crea eso, mi apreciada krolaina. Tú me mimas tanto que me dices estas mentiras piadosas. ¿Hay pruebas documentales? ¿Material gráfico?  Guárdame un porcentaje del _blackmail_, por favor.
> (Esto no es lo que era, el Barça ganando de penalty injusto, el rival falla el suyo, uf, pobre Hormiguita, mi parte se la dais a él...)


 
Hola Nam:

Totalmente cierto, incluso nos atrevimos con la segunda estrofa (bueno, más bien nos la inventamos..... nanani... blaugrana ). La razón de porqué nos pusimos a cantar el tema (aunque no descarto que me echaran algo en la bebida) fue para animar a aquella que *sí se había compretido a hacerlo y que al final no tuvo los santos... de lanzarse*. 

Un abrazo, tío.

Ant.

Por cierto te olvidas del control de Henry.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Con muchísimo cariño desde Barcelona, Inés, te deseo un muy feliz cumpleaños.*


*Besos enormes, como siempre *


*Montsita *​


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades!
*Espero que lo pasaras en grande en eso que parece un desparrame. Así da gusto volver a casa ¿eh?
En cuanto al acontecido del himno ¡yo también quiero material gráfico e incluso sonoro del hecho!
Aunque pensándolo bien, y por lo que os conozco, me lo creo firmemente, me lo creo de verdad; Nam, estos son capaces de mucho más... 

Bueno, por aquí mi regalo.

Un beso enorme, Inés y espero que nos veamos pronto.​


----------



## Namarne

lamartus said:


> Aunque pensándolo bien, y por lo que os conozco, me lo creo firmemente, me lo creo de verdad; Nam, estos son capaces de mucho más... ​


Marta, verás, hay muchos enigmas que rodean este episodio del himno, ya mítico. Yo ya me lo creo, ya, pero hay muchas preguntas sin respuesta. 
En primer lugar, ¿dónde se produjo? ¿En un bar de copas, como cabe esperar? En un descampado, lejos de oídos molestos. 
En segundo lugar, ¿cuál fue la versión utilizada? Se ha dado a entender que sólo se cantó la primera parte. Sí, pero, ¿con la letra oficial? No quiero ni pensar lo que serían capaces de inventar _esos_... 
Luego: ¿por qué calla la ojomeneada? ¿Por vergüenza? Je, a buenas horas. 
Finalmente: ¿qué dice la promotora? ¿POR QUÉ ELLA NO CANTÓ? Pregunta clave. 
Un saludo.
(¿Tendrá el hecho consecuencias políticas?)


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Marta, verás, hay muchos enigmas que rodean este episodio del himno, ya mítico. Yo ya me lo creo, ya, pero hay muchas preguntas sin respuesta.
> En primer lugar, ¿dónde se produjo? ¿En un bar de copas, como cabe esperar? En un descampado, lejos de oídos molestos. *La verdad es que fue en la calle, al lado del coche de Inés, y a esas horas la verdad es que pocos oídos había.*
> En segundo lugar, ¿cuál fue la versión utilizada? Se ha dado a entender que sólo se cantó la primera parte. Sí, pero, ¿con la letra oficial? No quiero ni pensar lo que serían capaces de inventar _esos_... *La versión fue la oficial, por lo menos el "tot el camp és un clam", luego siguió con "nanani.... blaugrana", y ahí paramos.*
> Luego: ¿por qué calla la ojomeneada? ¿Por vergüenza? Je, a buenas horas.
> Finalmente: ¿qué dice la promotora? ¿POR QUÉ ELLA NO CANTÓ? Pregunta clave. *Buena pregunta.*
> Un saludo.
> (¿Tendrá el hecho consecuencias políticas?) *Me temo que hasta el 9 de marzo no sabremos la respuesta*


 
Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Ya voy, ya voy...

Bueno, después de las pompas y festejos cumpleañiles, la aceituna ha vuelto a la otra península y por fin le han dejado un ratillo para pasarse por el foro... (y aunque algunos los insinúen, *NO*, no ha sido por vergüenza que no he pasado antes... ¿vergu-qué? si yo de eso no tengo!!)

*¡Qué alegría ver que os acordáis de mí en mi ausencia!*​ 
*¡MUCHÉRRIMAS GRACIAS!*​ 
Eso sí, tengo que puntualizar una cosilla: es *ABSOLUTAMENTE FALSO* que la hormiguita y yo cantáramos o cantásemos el himno del Barça... No señor, me temo que el verbo _CANTAR_ no puede aplicarse en este caso... Más bien: _DESTROZAR_  Y la letra ya ni te cuento... no era el nanani que dice Anti, más bien era blablabla... (que engancha muy bien con el bla-ugrana...)  Por supuesto, el misterio de por qué la promotora no cantó sigue abierto. ¡Llamemos a Iker!

En fin, nenitos, que muchas muchas gracias por pasaros por aquí a flicitarme.

Muchas gracias también a los que me han mandado privados. Y a los que lo intentaron pero no pudieron porque tenía el buzón lleno...  (ahora hago limpieza!).

*¡¡Besicos, regüines y recuerdos de Paquito para todos!!*
Inés


----------



## UVA-Q

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Después de la parranda, un descansito, ¿no?

Un Abrazote!!!!!​


----------



## aceituna

¡Muchas gracias, Uvita! No me vendría nada mal un buen descansito... ya estoy notando eso de tener un año más... 
¡¡¡¡Un besaaaaaaaaazo!!!!
Inés


----------



## argentina84

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
*¡Que disfrutes tu día!*
*Argentina84*


----------



## romarsan

* FELIZ CUMPLE INÉS *

Me uno a tu fiesta

Si crees que Ant y tu cantais mal
espera que saquen la tarta y entone yo el 
CUMPLEAÑOS FELIZ 

Un beso​


----------



## aceituna

Jeje, vamos a organizar el coro de WR... 

Muchas gracias por pasaros por la fiesta, chicas. ¡¡Me hace mucha ilu!!

Un besote enorme para cada una,
Inés


----------



## María Madrid

Ejem, ejem... y esta vez no puedo decir que no estaba sobre aviso y así y todo... otra vez tarde.

Muchísimas felicidades, que tengas un año fabuloso en Torino o donde sea que te lleve la vida! Un abrazo,


----------



## aceituna

¡Muchas gracias, y felicidades a ti también, María!
Y tranquila, que el retraso es la marca de tu elegancia. 
Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Eugin

Auch... Inesita... ¿yo también quedo como elegante si llego tarde?  
Entonces no es tan malo,  

Vine con un amiguito para así juntos desearte muchas felicidades en este año y que se te cumplan todos los deseos que hayas pedido al soplar las velitas!!  
¿Sigues de festejos, guapa? Lamento haberme perdido el festejo del otro día, donde se juntaron varios madrileños, calculo que en tu honor, pero bueno, al menos espero que manden una foto, así vemos "los de afuera" cómo es festejar un cumple en Madrid, 

Un abrazote y felicidades, Ine!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Inés!

¡Llego para la _joroba_! ¡Felicidades por empatarme!  ¡Felicidades!

Besos,

Erasmo.


----------



## aceituna

Hola chicos:

¡Qué elegantes que sois!  
Me encanta que paséis por aquí. Siempre es un buen momento. Y seguimos con el festejo, por supuesto. *¡Que no pare la fiesta!*

Erasmo, no me había fijado en que tú también eres de la _cosecha_ del 77... buen año, ¿eh? 

Besitos,
Inés


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple, guapísima!!!!!!!*
Te envío un martini y muchos huesecillos.


----------



## aceituna

Guau, Cris, muchísimas gracias... ¡otra vez!  (el PM llegó puntual, pero siempre es genial recibir una re-felicitación... ¡y encima con martini!).
​ 
Un besazo,
Inés


----------



## chics

Pero es que ahora he visto que era la única que no pasaba por aquí y... bueno, me apunto al club.


----------



## Silvia10975

Mira lo que pasa a no visitar a menudo este foro: se me escapan los cumpleaños. Bueno, espero que aún en retraso mi mensajito sea apreciado 

*¡¡¡Feliz belated Cumpleaños Inés!!!*​


----------



## aceituna

*¡Muchísimas gracias, Silvia!*
Siempre se agradecen las felicitaciones... 

Besitos piamonteses,
Inés


----------



## bb008

*¡FELICIDADES, POR TÚ CUMPLEAÑOS, PERDONA LLEGUÉ TARDE, PERO* *DICEN QUE LOS ÚLTIMOS SERÁN LOS PRIMEROS!...*

 *ESPERO QUE TE GUSTEN LAS FLORES Y LOS OSITOS...*


----------

